# How to get friends?



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 22, 2021)

Nobody here is in your position to help you with that, majority of manlets probably envy you and think
its good to be in that height

maybe people get intimidated of getting mogged or something?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Nobody here is in your position to help you with that, majority of manlets probably envy you and think
> its good to be in that height
> 
> maybe people get intimidated of getting mogged or something?


Probably right. People look at me to be the alpha of the group. They don't expect me to be a socially anxious incel.


----------



## Deleted member 7901 (Apr 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably right. People look at me to be the alpha of the group. They don't expect me to be a socially anxious incel.


not necessarily alpha, just intimidated by your size
are you deformed because of this height or is your face and frame actually looks normal?


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 22, 2021)

Generic advice but just Join clubs that you like and just literally be NT and talk to gymbros, ask if you can join one of their lifting circles and keep hanging out with them. You’ll automatically have respect bc of your size


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> not necessarily alpha, just intimidated by your size
> are you deformed because of this height or is your face and frame actually looks normal?


I'm 6'7" 220 so I assume my frame looks normal. My face is 3-3.5 PSL.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> Generic advice but just Join clubs that you like and just literally be NT and talk to gymbros, ask if you can join one of their lifting circles and keep hanging out with them. You’ll automatically have respect bc of your size


I'm not that strong though so no way I can join an actual lifting club.


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I'm not that strong though so no way I can join an actual lifting club.


I meant join clubs that are about your other interests and hobbies not lifting. You are in college right?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> I meant join clubs that are about your other interests and hobbies not lifting. You are in college right?


Yes. Any club recommendations that aren't soy?


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Apr 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Yes. Any club recommendations that aren't soy?


I don’t know too many bc it depends on college, but you could try intramural sports, you’ll be surrounded by high T people and you will easily get picked or adjust since you’re 6’7. A frat would’ve been the best choice but it’s probably too late


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

Toska said:


> I don’t know too many bc it depends on college, but you could try intramural sports, you’ll be surrounded by high T people and you will easily get picked or adjust since you’re 6’7. A frat would’ve been the best choice but it’s probably too late


My school is completely cucked. No intramural sports because of COVID.


----------



## ApolloAurius (Apr 22, 2021)

it's over


----------



## ApolloAurius (Apr 22, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> Nobody here is in your position to help you with that, majority of manlets probably envy you and think
> its good to be in that height
> 
> maybe people get intimidated of getting mogged or something?


nice


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 22, 2021)

Be a nice person to be around
Don't be an asshole


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Be a nice person to be around
> Don't be an asshole


Probably my issue. I'm Russian so I'm naturally an asshole.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably my issue. I'm Russian so I'm naturally an asshole.


Russian
6'7"

Funny, I have a friend that fits that exact description. Victor, is that you?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 22, 2021)

copingvolcel said:


> Russian
> 6'7"
> 
> Funny, I have a friend that fits that exact description. Victor, is that you?


Nope. Russians and Serbs are usually the only white guys who are 6'5"+. They also tend to have the ugliest faces out of all the white phenos.


----------



## randomuser2407 (Apr 22, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Nope. Russians and Serbs are usually the only white guys who are 6'5"+. They also tend to have the ugliest faces out of all the white phenos.


Yeah that's definitely true.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?



You cannot.

How old are you?

I am 28 and I haven't had friends since I was 15.

I can get girls though.


----------



## .👽. (Apr 23, 2021)

Holy fuck you brutally mog me by 30kg😳


----------



## some1h0peless (Apr 23, 2021)

make an enemy.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> You cannot.
> 
> How old are you?
> 
> ...


21. Why can't you get friends?


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 23, 2021)

uglies can’t make friends. If you’re gl - which you must be since you’re 6’7 - you should have no problem. The bluepilled, “just smile and say hello” should work for u tbh


----------



## RoundHouse (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?


Talk to people, its not even that hard ffs


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)

ItsNotADream said:


> not necessarily alpha, just intimidated by your size
> are you deformed because of this height or is your face and frame actually looks normal?


you sound retarded anymore than 6 foot 3 niggas start acting up and start looking retarded. rare exceptions are the strongmen but theyre rare af even they have some weird shit going on with their face or porportions. humans arent built to be more than 6 3 just look at the strongest athletes who usually peak being the massiest at 6 3


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> you sound retarded anymore than 6 foot 3 niggas start acting up and start looking retarded. rare exceptions are the strongmen but theyre rare af even they have some weird shit going on with their face or porportions. humans arent built to be more than 6 3 just look at the strongest athletes who usually peak being the massiest at 6 3


Massive cope. Height has nothing to do with your face unless you have a disease. If you're ugly, you're ugly.

These guys are all over 6'7":


----------



## GarixTheChad (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?


Wtf bro you must be the size of an truck


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Massive cope. Height has nothing to do with your face unless you have a disease. If you're ugly, you're ugly.
> 
> These guys are all over 6'7":
> View attachment 1104966
> ...


yeah most of the time though nigs over 6 3 have weird faces because of lacking porportions and shit idk the science behind it but you get my point


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

GarixTheChad said:


> Wtf bro you must be the size of an truck


Not really. This is what 6'7" 220 looks like:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> yeah most of the time though nigs over 6 3 have weird faces because of lacking porportions and shit idk the science behind it but you get my point


Those are all guys over 7'5".


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Not really. This is what 6'7" 220 looks like:
> 
> View attachment 1105002


get heavier 220 is skinny 6 3 dude


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Those are all guys over 7'5".


yeah because thats when it gets clearly noticable exaggerating it so you get my point


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

huntergatherer said:


> yeah because thats when it gets clearly noticable exaggerating it so you get my point


I might as well post people with dwarfism and say short people have deformed faces too.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. . What do I do?


don't low down on men, for their lack of sexual success or up because they have alot of dating success.
some of the greatest dudes, are incels.


----------



## RoBobaFett999 (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> 6'7" 220/100kg


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 23, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> don't low down on men, for their lack of sexual success or up because they have alot of dating success.
> some of the greatest dudes, are incels.


100% true. I'm looking to get girls though.


----------



## Zakamg (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?





how to win friends and influence people pdf - Google Zoeken



Download book from the first link it helped me hope it helps u


----------



## quakociaptockh (Apr 23, 2021)

Are you a smartcel? Do you have any intellectual interest? If you like to read something, or listen to music, or do science, then you can gather people with similar hobbies.

If you excel at something you can also coach dudes.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> how to win friends and influence people pdf - Google Zoeken
> 
> 
> 
> Download book from the first link it helped me hope it helps u


i read that book also. pretty good tbh.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 23, 2021)

Sesame Street told me that this is accomplished by approaching strangers and saying with earnest sincerity "will you be my friend?"

In all seriousness, imagine the sort of person you'd like to befriend, and try to be more like that person. Most people in life are scared and lonely and look for strength to draw themselves to. I didn't really have many friends until about 4th year when I realised how much people were terrified of other children, so I always tried to be the sort of friend that gave my other male friends strength and confidence. They end up becoming loyal to me in a way that I'm extremely thankful for, though the only drawback to this is you have to learn to be assertive if you aren't naturally an assertive person by nature, and that's much easier said than done.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 23, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> i read that book also. pretty good tbh.



Not even a meme, it's a genuinely good book with a lot of useful advice


----------



## huntergatherer (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I might as well post people with dwarfism and say short people have deformed faces too.


yeah dwarfs have huge heads so do midgets


----------



## eduardkoopman (Apr 23, 2021)

Callooh_Calais said:


> Not even a meme, it's a genuinely good book with a lot of useful advice


true that, I recall reading and knowing it's legit.

Especially the part of giving or having people have incentive to hang with you.


----------



## Callooh_Calais (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably my issue. I'm Russian so I'm naturally an asshole.



Этому меня научил опыт: Cтарайтесь стать успешным человеком, не милым ; не будь милым, просто будь ценным (Bы никогда нe будете жить той жизнью, которой хотите, еcли постоянно будете искать одобpения у других людей или из кожи вон лезть, чтобы оправдать их ожидания).


Experience has taught me that it's far better to be a valuable person than it is to be a nice one; so don't be nice, just be valuable (as you will never have the life you want to live if you are constantly seeking the approval of others or bend over backwards for others, better to just let them come to you)


----------



## ReignsChad (Apr 23, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> how to win friends and influence people pdf - Google Zoeken
> 
> 
> 
> Download book from the first link it helped me hope it helps u


Does this work for uglies too?


----------



## Zakamg (Apr 23, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Does this work for uglies too?


Maby Medium uglies only brah


----------



## Zakamg (Apr 23, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Does this work for uglies too?


All jokes aside I think it would work bcas with the charisma it teaches you it can make friends or land that job interview


----------



## brickbomz14 (Apr 23, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?


bro u as tall as the building I live in


----------



## Deleted member 9217 (Apr 23, 2021)

Op typing on looksmax:
https://images.app.goo.gl/gV2siLbgXM2ksWbMA


----------



## fvolkek (Apr 23, 2021)

Toska said:


> Generic advice but just Join clubs that you like and just literally be NT and talk to gymbros, ask if you can join one of their lifting circles and keep hanging out with them. You’ll automatically have respect bc of your size


>tfw when you live in a country where schools/colleges don’t have ‘clubs’


----------



## fvolkek (Apr 23, 2021)

Zakamg said:


> how to win friends and influence people pdf - Google Zoeken
> 
> 
> 
> Download book from the first link it helped me hope it helps u


That book is cope imo, I’ve read it and it’s generic obvious advice, everyone knows that listening to people, smiling and that sorts of bluepilled advice work for the average person, but if you’re a fucking subhuman with shitty status/reputation there’s no way that it works. It’s also filled with repetitive advice that was like already mentioned before. Reading it felt like a chore to me at least.
If you want actual redpill advice (only works if you’re +~3 PSL), then read Robert Greene (don’t @ me) who is actually at least decent.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Apr 24, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> That book is cope imo, I’ve read it and it’s generic obvious advice, everyone knows that listening to people, smiling and that sorts of bluepilled advice work for the average person, but if you’re a fucking subhuman with shitty status/reputation there’s no way that it works. It’s also filled with repetitive advice that was like already mentioned before. Reading it felt like a chore to me at least.
> If you want actual redpill advice (only works if you’re +~3 PSL), then read Robert Greene (don’t @ me) who is actually at least decent.



i was about to say the same.

I Read that book along with countless of others.

It taught me to show interest in people, and remember their name's or birthdays, but I got nothing in return. just one worded answers and zero people asked questions in return.

You have to have childhood or school/college friends. the rest is nonsense and cope.
people are closed off after a certain age or when they have enough people in their circle. 

what could work however is joining a group that fights for something, a common cause.


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 24, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> don't low down on men, for their lack of sexual success or up because they have alot of dating success.
> some of the greatest dudes, are incels.


yeah newton & tesla changed society but didnt have great success in that aspect


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Apr 24, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> uglies can’t make friends. If you’re gl - which you must be since you’re 6’7 - you should have no problem. The bluepilled, “just smile and say hello” should work for u tbh


if you are trucel then maybe not. but LTNs and up can, its just not as easy as it is for chads


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 24, 2021)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> what could work however is joining a group that fights for something, a common cause.


Might go to some BLM protests to make friends at this point.


----------



## volcel3 (Apr 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> I have 0 friends. Everyone in my college class is an incel cuck. I get respect at the gym from every guy due to my size (6'7" 220/100kg). Problem is, I don't have any friends outside of small talk at the gym. What do I do?


why do you want friends in the first place? it seems like you have the ability to get some friends in college (those incel cucks you are talking about) but you chose to not associate with them. 

1-) Are you lonely and are in need of attention from real people?
2-) Do you need validation in real life? (you were talking about getting "respect" in the gym)
3-) You want to share your experiences with like minded people?

You need to know what you want in the first place, otherwise you won't even be able to help yourself. What i believe is that you are looking for a combination of those 3 things, but you want to associate with people that behave like in this forum and if you want that, then i'm sorry to tell you that you are probably going to fail, the population of this forum is extremely small in comparison to the real world and not many people think like you do, what i would advice you is to lower your standards and try associating for a while with those "incel cuck people" and maybe you will find some good friends from that bunch.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 24, 2021)

volcel3 said:


> why do you want friends in the first place? it seems like you have the ability to get some friends in college (those incel cucks you are talking about) but you chose to not associate with them.
> 
> 1-) Are you lonely and are in need of attention from real people?
> 2-) Do you need validation in real life? (you were talking about getting "respect" in the gym)
> ...


Invited to parties --> get pussy.


----------



## volcel3 (Apr 24, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> Invited to parties --> get pussy.


You mentioned you are Russian, i don't know how groups that revolve around parties are in Russia but i will assume they are equivalent to the western ones, in that case, what you need is to live in some city, the more populated, the best, then get some status, be it money, online presence or social influence, i can't give you advice on how to get money in Russia, if you want social presence, just look at any normie "online influencer" that you like and make some content to build your "fanbase", you mentionen you are tall (6'7 feet) and go to the gym so, maybe make bodybuilding content online? if you manage to become semi relevant people will come to you and you won't have to go to them. For social influence maybe you can try joining some sports team you are GOOD (necessary) and you will make social connections there, you are tall and i believe you are also somewhat fit, have you tried basketball?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 24, 2021)

volcel3 said:


> You mentioned you are Russian, i don't know how groups that revolve around parties are in Russia but i will assume they are equivalent to the western ones, in that case, what you need is to live in some city, the more populated, the best, then get some status, be it money, online presence or social influence, i can't give you advice on how to get money in Russia, if you want social presence, just look at any normie "online influencer" that you like and make some content to build your "fanbase", you mentionen you are tall (6'7 feet) and go to the gym so, maybe make bodybuilding content online? if you manage to become semi relevant people will come to you and you won't have to go to them. For social influence maybe you can try joining some sports team you are GOOD (necessary) and you will make social connections there, you are tall and i believe you are also somewhat fit, have you tried basketball?


I live in the US. The guys I'm friends with in basketball are only acquaintances a the gym. Not friends.


----------



## StoicSperg (Apr 24, 2021)

Getting friends in some ways is even harder than getting a gf. At least there are methods for achieving a GF directly (dating apps/sites), and that looks play more of a factor. Getting friends is almost impossible if you have none. 

I’ve had the same friends since I was 10 years old - we’ve now know each other for more than 15 years. We legit have very little in common, we’ve just been friends forever. That’s it. Commonality between friends is meme-tier analysis.

The only way to make friends past middle school in my observation is through a 3rd party catalyst - that is - an existing friend, or an authority figure. You make friends through people, not yourself. Being good looking does help (especially tall), but in the end it’s fairly moot. Lookism is a factor in everything in life, but thankfully here it’s not as prevalent. If you’ve legit got nobody, you’re kinda effed. Maybe parents can help, but that does look pathetic.

As a bit of an anecdote, The only friend I’ve made past the age of 14 was at church. I didn’t even do anything. The pastor told me to go talk to some guy because we both like death metal so I did and we’re still friends. Just another example of needing a 3rd party catalyst. Wish I could talk to him more but he lives a state over now.


----------



## Bitch (Apr 24, 2021)




----------



## Julian (Apr 24, 2021)

Rent a Friend To Meet New People And Find Platonic Companionship Companion Caregiver Respite


Rent a friend to go to an event or party with you, teach you a new skill or hobby, help you meet new people, show you around town, or just someone for companionship.



rentafriend.com


----------



## koalendo (Apr 24, 2021)

fvolkek said:


> That book is cope imo, I’ve read it and it’s generic obvious advice, everyone knows that listening to people, smiling and that sorts of bluepilled advice work for the average person, but if you’re a fucking subhuman with shitty status/reputation there’s no way that it works. It’s also filled with repetitive advice that was like already mentioned before. Reading it felt like a chore to me at least.
> If you want actual redpill advice (only works if you’re +~3 PSL), then read Robert Greene (don’t @ me) who is actually at least decent.


what book of Robert Greene do you recommend? can you give a link?


----------



## APJ (Apr 24, 2021)

(1) Be at least decent-looking
(2) Standard conventionally ‘masculine’ behaviour: no emotional reactivity, be extraverted, stand up for yourself calmly, fight banter with banter
(3) ‘Collaborative’ rather than ‘strategic’ frame (i.e. don’t mention looksmaxing or changing other people’s behaviours
(4) High contextual status: have access to sth people want, be talented at something relevant, etc.
(5) Partake in painful levels of small talk about nothing, wasting valuable time you could use to, idk, softmax or make money
(6) Realise that deep down it’s probably not worth it, get some based friends who will truly ‘get’ what you’re about and walk along your path with you


----------



## APJ (Apr 24, 2021)

StormlitAqua said:


> Getting friends in some ways is even harder than getting a gf. At least there are methods for achieving a GF directly (dating apps/sites), and that looks play more of a factor. Getting friends is almost impossible if you have none.
> 
> I’ve had the same friends since I was 10 years old - we’ve now know each other for more than 15 years. We legit have very little in common, we’ve just been friends forever. That’s it. Commonality between friends is meme-tier analysis.
> 
> ...


I wonder if Bumble BFF is actually any good. Unlikely to work but might be worth a shot


----------



## Deleted member 6164 (Apr 24, 2021)

Fuck off


----------



## fvolkek (Apr 24, 2021)

koalendo said:


> what book of Robert Greene do you recommend? can you give a link?


Don‘t read them thinking that it will make you be more succesful or whatever, just read it as if it was something interesting, don‘t go with high expectations
- 48 Laws of Power (really good imo despite having some contradictory laws) - My personal favorite, it’s basically 48 rules for social power, most things seem obvious but the examples the author uses are amazing and really entertaining tbh, it might be useful but just see it as a good read, go with that mindset.
-Mastery (about the life of Henry Ford and Darwin)
- The Art of Seduction - It’s not what you think, it’s not about how to get pussy, it’s kind of like a way of seeing social power through the lenses of seduction. It’s pretty based because it kinda recognizes the blackpill up to some extent, like how women have power over men in terms of sexuality.
-The 33 Strategies of War - My personal favorite after 48 Laws of Power, it’s basically the same thing but with another format and different ‘rules’ per se
-The Laws of Human Nature - Some people I know said it’s pretty good but I haven’t read it yet


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Apr 24, 2021)

Hard to believe you’re 6’7 and can’t make friends


----------



## Beetlejuice (Apr 24, 2021)

Entschuldigung said:


> Be a nice person to be around
> Don't be an asshole


----------



## LooksOverAll (Apr 24, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Hard to believe you’re 6’7 and can’t make friends


Well believe it. I used to be extremely subhuman. I'm now a (low tier?) normie and aiming to be a chadlite after 1 more surgery and fillers.


----------



## 6ft8InTheNetherlands (Apr 25, 2021)

APJ said:


> I wonder if Bumble BFF is actually any good. Unlikely to work but might be worth a shot



I tried it as well. I only met homosexual men on there who use it in a sneaky way to meet men.

Like another person mentioned before, you need to meet people through a 3rd party or through a common goal. Like a political party or some activist bullshit.


----------



## APJ (Apr 25, 2021)

6ft8InTheNetherlands said:


> I tried it as well. I only met homosexual men on there who use it in a sneaky way to meet men.
> 
> Like another person mentioned before, you need to meet people through a 3rd party or through a common goal. Like a political party or some activist bullshit.


Most people’s friendship groups (in adulthood) in large urban areas are through work, so that sounds correct to me. 

Kind of weird that gay men use it to meet men, imagine the time they waste trying to find out if a guy is gay instead of setting their dating profile filter to ‘men only’ lol


----------



## treveo (Nov 14, 2022)

A good way to make friends is at work. Work on your personality dude…you’re a big fuck so you need to reduce the intimidation factor. Be funny, friendly and entertaining.

You say you get girls right…hang out with her social circle instead of just ploughing her behind the bushes.


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 14, 2022)

treveo said:


> A good way to make friends is at work. Work on your personality dude…you’re a big fuck so you need to reduce the intimidation factor. Be funny, friendly and entertaining.
> 
> You say you get girls right…hang out with her social circle instead of just ploughing her behind the bushes.


i dont need to work. working is for lazy 9-5 normies with no work ethic.


----------



## newperson (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> i dont need to work. working is for lazy 9-5 normies with no work ethic.


did u make any new friends in that 1.5 years since u opened this thread?
if yes- how?
if not - why?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 15, 2022)

newperson said:


> did u make any new friends in that 1.5 years since u opened this thread?
> if yes- how?
> if not - why?


nope. 0.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 15, 2022)

Do you feel superior to all the niggas you heightmog?
Just join a sports team at that point tbh, its fun and will probably improve your life generally too


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 15, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> Do you feel superior to all the niggas you heightmog?
> Just join a sports team at that point tbh, its fun and will probably improve your life generally too


i literally played pro sports. jfl at this asktrp advice.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> i literally played pro sports. jfl at this asktrp advice.


age?


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 15, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> age?


31


----------



## newperson (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 31


be friend with amnesia, both of u around the same age, blackpilled, moneymaxxed, from the us


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 31


Tbh.

Friends at teens and college uni years. Is about and formed around fun, hobbies, parties and stuff mostly.
At older age, like 31. It seems more build around the guys you can work with to make money, hobbies to a less extend, also a good amount of same aged guys are family life. So that will not be a good match to build Friends with in general.


----------



## apemaxxed (Nov 15, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> 31


yeah its over idk what to tell you


----------



## eduardkoopman (Nov 15, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> yeah its over idk what to tell you


Helping betabuxx guys make more money. And they be your friend


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 15, 2022)

apemaxxed said:


> yeah its over idk what to tell you


I can pass as 16 though. everyone says i look like a teenager:


----------



## LooksOverAll (Nov 15, 2022)

newperson said:


> be friend with amnesia, both of u around the same age, blackpilled, moneymaxxed, from the us


"Amnesia" is a ghost writer from the Philippines hired by the admins.









Theory on Amnesia and his Involvement in the Suicide Funnel


Amnesia has let the fact slip out a few times that he's paid to post on here. Now your first thought is that it's obviously just a joke but might not be: onlyfans allowance from Sergeant for posting here driving traffic sugarmoma This site pays me 500 dollars per tinder story thread I make...




looksmax.org


----------



## GodBody (Nov 18, 2022)

Gonna be tough for you because when you meet new people they are going to assume you've already got friends/a separate group of people they haven't meet yet. When your hanging with them your going to have start getting on the phone and acting like your choosing to hang with them instead of the others. OR you could try the 'I'm new in town' routine.


----------



## WhiteBlackpiller (Nov 18, 2022)

You're not gl and NT enough


----------



## Manletmachine (Nov 18, 2022)

LooksOverAll said:


> Probably right. People look at me to be the alpha of the group. They don't expect me to be a socially anxious incel.


Imagine being a socially anxious incel at 6’7 JFL 🤣


----------

